# Looking to buy a TT - Help needed



## WJPez (Nov 29, 2012)

Good Morning,

My name is Wayne and I live in Whiteley. I am looking to but a TT for about 5-6K. I am looking at 2003/2004 coupe models. I am looking at either the 180 of 225 bhp models. What do I need to look out for when purchasing? Any help would be greatfully received.

Wayne


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You could add the V6 into the mix on that budget and there is a buyers guide on the community page in my signature.
Steve


----------



## cream2chuffchuff (Dec 2, 2012)

make sure it comes wit main dealer history low owners its defo a buyers mkt from my experience of lookin for one and finally buying

you'll get something nice for that budget


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Wjpez. 
Hi mate. And welcome to the forum. 
First of all. Congratulations, not only are you about to discover a fantastic car but you have chose to join a forum that will undoubtedly save you money and time Even before buying your new toy.

When buying your audi just remember that these cars are getting on now. Despite the professional build quality there is only so far interior components can survive. A car that has not been cared for will stick out like a sore thumb. 
So condition of seat, carpet, switches and things like the radio buttons is important unless your willing to pay less and spend time sorting these things out yourself.

Electrical Components wise, importantly there are known issues with the dah pod giving false, or erratic readings and the pixel screen breaking. If you search dashpod on here or on you tube you will come across helpfull topics and a watchdog report that explains all.

Aside from that you want to be looking for obvious things. 
Damage to paintwork, cam belt and water pump been done? Lights all working ok? No un even tyre wear? Does the clutch feel excessively heavy under foot?

All in all these cars are brilliant and a well cared for example will make you smile every drive. 
However. There are many dogs out there that of not left well alone will cost you a fortune in repairs for the time you own it.

The guys on here will air on the side of the 225 being the better option. But it's marginal. I personally went for the best option to me. 
At the time, the best example available to me, taking all into account was my denim blue 180 Quattro TTr. Despite there being 3 225s near by.

Make sure you test each one you look at as much as you possibly can. And don't fall for the first you see. Have a look around and take your time.

Enjoy and again, welcome.

Edit: something else to look out for is split hoses. I'm seeing a lot of people having to replace frequently mentioned hoses. Most of witch can be spotted by having a poke around under te plastic engine cover.


----------



## WJPez (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you for the quick responses. I will probably be picking your brains over the coming weeks as I want to make sure I end up with a nice car that is a pleasure to own.

Wayne


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Your in the right place! 
The more people this forum sees. The more information can flow through it and help keep the MK1 TT image alive.

This forum was a god send when I was looking for my TT.

That was only a month ago


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Wayne, 225 bhp or above every time.
Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  I would go for the 225 as they cost the same to run as the 180s


----------



## WJPez (Nov 29, 2012)

Apart from the horse power, what are the differences between a 180 and a 225. My concern is that a 225 would have more stress on the engine than a 180. Is this the case or am I worrying about nothing. The insurance does not appear to be any more and I'm not bothered about fuel economy.

Wayne


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Wayne, No worries about extra power, 1.8T internals can cope with lots more bhp than 225 bhp. 
Some have well over 300bhp.
225 & above bhp have all the extras as standard.
Hoggy.


----------



## WJPez (Nov 29, 2012)

I just tried to search a few topics in the Knowledge Base and they are not working. I was trying to research Quattro, are all TT's with Quattro All Wheel Drive? I always associate Audi Quattro with 4 wheel drive.

Wayne


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Wayne, All Quattro TTs are all wheel drive also known as 4 wheel drive, but not true permanent 4 wheel drive.
Front wheels are normally driven & some drive/torque transferred to rear wheels via the Haldex system, if front wheels start to lose traction. 
Hoggy.


----------



## WJPez (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Hoggy, I just want to get things clear in my head. None of the Autotrader adverts mention all wheel drive, I thought this would have been a selling point.

Wayne


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Wayne, Some 180 bhp are not Quattro, but all 225, QS & V6 3.2 are, as standard.
Hoggy.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

If in doubt. Check the log book!


----------



## WJPez (Nov 29, 2012)

The wife and I are going to look at our first TT at the weekend. Its not "The One" but I want to see one to get a feel for them. Looking around on Autotrader I am finding it difficult to find a real nice one for my budget of £5000 where I can also trade in my wifes car at the same time.

Wayne


----------



## cream2chuffchuff (Dec 2, 2012)

WJPez said:


> The wife and I are going to look at our first TT at the weekend. Its not "The One" but I want to see one to get a feel for them. Looking around on Autotrader I am finding it difficult to find a real nice one for my budget of £5000 where I can also trade in my wifes car at the same time.
> 
> Wayne


think u'll be payin "top wack" if your tradin in, most dealers are sufferin due to the slow market, from what ive noticed most of the good buys are being sold as outright sales hence the good prices


----------



## WJPez (Nov 29, 2012)

I've spotted a 190 2006 in a local dealer, Its a bit over budget but whats the difference between this and an earlier 180? apart from the horse power?

Wayne


----------



## WJPez (Nov 29, 2012)

The wife and I have just been to look at a 225 that was a bit of a dog. We are off to view a 54 plate 180 this afternoon that looks very good in the pictures. Its more money than I wanted to spend but if its a good one then it will be worth the money.

Wayne


----------



## WJPez (Nov 29, 2012)

Well the viewing was a bit of a let down. The bonnet was covered in stone chips and really stood out with the blue paint. When I removed the oil cap it looked like they had filled the engine with cream! The saleman said he was too tall to fit in the back so the wife and I had to take it in turns whilst the other one drove. The wife felt uneasy with the salesman in the car so drove far too sensibly. I drove the car like I would if I owned it. I now want to test a 225 to feel the difference. Needless to say we did not buy this one and will wait for the right one to come along.

Wayne


----------



## WJPez (Nov 29, 2012)

Well, we've gone and done it. We have put a deposit down on a 53 plate coupe 225 in blue with grey leather. We pick it up on Friday. It has 59000 miles with full Audi specialist history. The dealer has agreed to change the cambelt and water pump. He is also sorting a few minor body issues and swapping the wheels with another car.

Wayne


----------



## cream2chuffchuff (Dec 2, 2012)

how much did u pay?


----------



## WJPez (Nov 29, 2012)

Car was up for £5995 and we traded in the wifes old car. Compared to others around I think the price is ok.

Wayne


----------



## cream2chuffchuff (Dec 2, 2012)

well there doing around 1000quids worth of work , so u got a deal is there warranty?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

WJPez said:


> I've spotted a 190 2006 in a local dealer, Its a bit over budget but whats the difference between this and an earlier 180? apart from the horse power?
> 
> Wayne


Nothing whatsoever


----------



## WJPez (Nov 29, 2012)

I get a 3 months parts and labour warranty. All being well I should pick it up on Friday afternoon.

Wayne


----------

